# Do coat hangers sound as good as Monster cables?



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

This post is reprinted from an Audioholics post that can be found -> here <-



> Dear audiophile;
> 
> In response to When is good enough, enough, (refering to hi-fi loud speakers) I think you missed the point after reading my epistle ...but then again, maybe that's what I get for assuming readers will "read between the lines".
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl: now thats a good one.

_"...my brother switched out the Belden wire (are you ready for this) with simple coat hanger wire! Unknown to me and our 12 audiophile buddies, prior to the ABX blind test, he took apart four coat hangers, reconnectd them and twisted them into a pair of speaker cables. Connections were soldered. He stashed them in a closet within the testing room so we were not privy to what he was up to. This made for a pair of 2 meter cables, the exact length of the other wires. The test was conducted. After 5 tests, none could determine which was the Monster 1000 cable or the coat hanger wire. Further, when music was played through the coat hanger wire, we were asked if what we heard sounded good to us. All agreed that what was heard sounded excellent"_

Well, now we know the truth coat hangers are going to fly off the shelves I better run down to the nearest store before they are all gone.:sarcastic:


----------



## tonyjover (Feb 1, 2008)

Dr Dean is so right.

I'd like to buy him a beer 

T.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

tonyjover said:


> Dr Dean is so right.
> 
> I'd like to buy him a beer
> 
> T.


What kindonder: Heineken or Bud. ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder how many audiophiles would believe that, if you just told them what he did!!?


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Verry interesting !

Thanks for that post.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I read that yesterday and thought about posting it, but was busy. Pretty funny, though. All a speaker cable does is transmit power, so why should it be any more complicated than it has to be? I wouldn't use coat hangers, though, wouldn't want a short.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

yourgrandma said:


> ... I wouldn't use coat hangers, though, *wouldn't want a short*.


You can make it longer ... just solder together :rofl2: :rofl:



> ...What kind Heineken or Bud. ?


It has to be Silver Bullet ... :bigsmile:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Grain Belt. I'm enjoying one right now. MMMM.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

i tried this with my coat hangers, but the plastic keeps melting when I tried to solder them together!!!!
:innocent:

:rofl:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I ran out to buy coat hangers and all they sell now are the plastice ones. I guess I'll just have to stick with my current speaker cables.

:sad:

Bob


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

Very interesting and funny. 

Besides the point about the "noise makers", we often overlook the capability and differences of the "noise receivers". One has to consider that differences in hearing ability and perception also is a bigger factor than most people realize. I learned this because my son had a CAP (central auditory processing) issue. Mechanically perfect, but the phasing between right and left brain signals was hosed up. Ironically, it took music (playing and listening) to help him over the course of several years to correct the problem. I am not an expert... just saying that there is a whole lot we don't understand from ear to the gray matter.

Mitch

... should have kept all those old coat hangers.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

mitchok said:


> Very interesting and funny.
> 
> Besides the point about the "noise makers", we often overlook the capability and differences of the "noise receivers". One has to consider that differences in hearing ability and perception also is a bigger factor than most people realize. I learned this because my son had a CAP (central auditory processing) issue. Mechanically perfect, but the phasing between right and left brain signals was hosed up. Ironically, it took music (playing and listening) to help him over the course of several years to correct the problem. I am not an expert... just saying that there is a whole lot we don't understand from ear to the gray matter.
> 
> Mitch


Quite correct and this is why it is so difficult to give advice when people ask "What are the best speakers for $xxx. It is amazing at the number of variables that are involved in the current HT environment and I'm sure that one day there will probable be a standard electronic solution (beyond the current one box systems currently being offered) for a majority of the common consumer. 

Bob


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Coat hangers work great for a DIY digital tv antenae also. Instead of buying one for 300 bucks I made a clone for about 20$.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

buggers said:


> Coat hangers work great for a DIY digital tv antenae also. Instead of buying one for 300 bucks I made a clone for about 20$.


I too made one for $1.20


----------

